# Feeding Clownfish



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to know the experience of some of you here. Have any of you gone on holiday for a week and did not feed the fish, that is 6 to 7days.

I have clownfish pairs in one tank with partition dividing different pairs. So I cannot use auto feeders. I am thinking will they be fine if I do not feed them for 6days since I am away. 

What's your point of view.

Thanks


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

The longest I've gone is 2-3 days without feeding my clowns and they did fine.

Do you have friends or family you would trust to feed your fish while you are away?

Or maybe one of the LFS can help you out and hold them for you. 

Just some ideas.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*feeding*

get two autofeeders , can u get a neighbour to feed them 
I am quite sure my fish would be ok with that lapse at times as I do not feed them super reg &#8230;. when I know I am going away I usually slow down feedings to every other day . but I usually am only gone for 3 days max .


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

tom g said:


> get two autofeeders , can u get a neighbour to feed them
> I am quite sure my fish would be ok with that lapse at times as I do not feed them super reg &#8230;. when I know I am going away I usually slow down feedings to every other day . but I usually am only gone for 3 days max .


Auto feeders will not work since I have six pairs with partitions in one tank. The last time I did, I lost one pair without feeding. I have to look into whether the guy I asked to drop by and have a look in the past, there is nothing happening, just incase something like a pump failure or any kind of water leak as a favour. I might ask him a favour to feed a couple of times.


----------

